

Robert Hooke's Books Database - Hooke
http://www.hookesbooks.com/hookes-books-database/

======
micrographia
Hooke owned a number of books on cryptography, a topic in which he had a
special interest. Given the limitations of this database, you'd need to search
for 'crypto', 'stegano', 'trithem', etc. to see which ones. In a lecture he
gave in 1690, he suggested that John Dee's conversations with angels may have
been steganographical messages enciphered according to the methods of Johann
Trithemius ('Of Dr. Dee's Book of Spirits' in the Posthumous Works, 1705) --
always wondered whether he was right!

------
Hooke
Despite the SN, I don't have any affiliation with this project. Just a fan of
Hooke. For those not familiar with him, his Wikipedia bio is a pretty good
start:

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robert_Hooke](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robert_Hooke)

